# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Uri Geller vs David Copperfield

## S. Alexander

¡Saludos!

Ya que lo he traducido para un amigo, lo pongo también por aquí:

Uri Geller and David Copperfield - YouTube




Para los que no sepan inglés:

Copperfield comienza diciendo que él quiere creer en lo sobrenatural, que todo el mundo cree de alguna forma en lo sobrenatural y que quiere creer (hasta el minuto 01:00) Afirma que aún no ha visto nada sobrenatural en persona que no haya sido realizado a través de métodos (como los magos entendemos método) y que nada que ha dicho ha querido ofender a Uri Geller porque lo que siente es admiración de mago a mago (se disculpa por llamarlo mago)

Uri Geller responde que no le importa que le llame mago porque se lo toma como si significase lo que significaba cuando se originó la palabra. Lo siguiente que hace es recalcar su amistad con el egipcio, siendo él israelí, algo extraño sabiendo de la diplomacia entre ambos países.

02:00 Copperfield dice que le comprende, que los magos quieren exponer sus métodos y decir que es un fraude solo por obtener publicidad, que lo entiende al 100% y que la única razón por la que está ahí es porque él está planeando un libro y Copperfield un espectáculo (hay un corte así que no comprendo a qué viene exactament) y empieza Geller de nuevo en el 2:26

Uri afirma que le da igual si falla (se ve que han propuesto un reto o incluso se lo ha puesto él mismo), que lo que va a intentar es lo siguiente: Copperfield puede irse a enterrarse en el suelo donde quiera (broma haciendo referencia al efecto de escapismo supongo), donde le dé la gana, dibujar algo en un papel que sea simple (no complicado, recalca) e intentar traspasárselo mentalmente a ver si puede conseguirlo. Y lo mismo reiterándolo hasta el minuto 3:13 en el que aparece el egipcio hablando. Cuenta que le dobló una llave y el en ningún momento la había soltado de sus propias manos, había estado todo el rato sujetándola. 

Llega Copperfield (3:26) Geller dice que visualice lo que ha dibujado, que no sea negativo, que no quiera no conseguirlo, que ni cierre los ojos, que simplemente empiece a pensar en ello, que si llega él lo captará.
Ahora explica que no necesita entrar en ningún estado mental de concentración, que solo tiene que verlo en su cabeza, que si no viene, no viene y no pasa nada, que puede hablar mientras si quiere 4:05

4:16 dice que para ser sincero no lo está captando, que lo que está captando son letras, no un dibujo, que capta como una M, y que aparte de las letras capta como una espiral y un instrumento en su cabeza, que está siendo sincero, que no está inventándose nada, que puede estar completamente equivocado y que quiere que Copperfield sea sincero sobre si lo está. 4:56

Después dice Copperfield que no está satisfecho. Le pregunta Geller que qué dibujó y Copperfield dice y demuestra que dibujó un círculo.
Le pregunta Geller que si no quiso dibujar un violín antes y dice Copperfield que no, que quería dibujar algo simple, algo tipo triángulos, círculos o, o... (le corta)
Geller replica sobre una percepción acústica cuando cogió la espiral, los 'mini círculos' dice, pero que no entiende por qué estaba cogiendo letras. Sigue diciendo: '_¡Pero no capté ni un solo triángulo, ni un cuadrado, ni un coche ni una casa!_'

Se despiden, Geller le agradece que haya sido sincero y Copperfield lo halaga.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Fredja

Los ilusionistas siempre han sido los mayores escépticos. Fijate sino en Houdini o James Randi o Penn & Teller...

----------


## S. Alexander

Y timadores.

----------


## Fredja

Bueno, eso algunos no todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Tereso

No sé, a mí ese señor Geller siempre me ha parecido, cuando menos, desagradable. Siempre me da la impresión de que está buscando cómo salir de los embrollos en los que se mete. No me da la impresión de ser un mentalista, un psíquico, me parece más bien que nunca sabe de qué van las cosas y al final tiene unas salidas de lo más genéricas por ver si acierta en algo. Cuando menos el señor Copperfield se comporta. 

¡Saludos!

----------


## luis dias derfe

Geller lo que tiene es una manera muy personal de publicitarse y no le ha ido mal.El nunca se ha vendido como un mago mentalista,directamente afirmaba tener ciertos poderes paranormales.Esto ha creado polemica entre otras cosas por las acusaciones de farsante que le hacian magos y cientificos (Randi especialmente).Pues bien,en este caso se cumple esa maxima que dice que es bueno que hablen de uno aunque sea mal.

----------


## Marvel

Bueno, el hecho de afirmar que sus habilidades eran verdaderas formaban parte de su técnica de ilusionismo. Y le funcionaba, lo que pasa es que es una técnica poco aceptada, igual que magos con cambios de cámara, compinches, etc...

----------


## Mariano2010

Veo que este post tiene años ya, pero recientemente estuve leyendo sobre Uri Geller y viendo algunos documentales sobre él, con lo cual decidí escribir y compartir un video narrado por James Randi donde Uri Geller falla en un experimento en el programa "The Tonight Show". Está en inglés, pero es interesante verlo a Geller intentando salir del embrollo. Por eso estoy de acuerdo con Tereso, su habilidad radicaba más en su arte para presentar y lo que trasmitía a nivel personalidad. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNKmhv9uoiQ

Saludos!

----------

